# Starting NFS

## cwr

I'm starting NFS and its associated daemons in the default runlevel, but getting an error message:

```

rpc.nfsd address family AF_INET6 not supported by protocol TCP

rpc.nfsd unable to set any sockets for nfsd

```

(This is with ipv6 commented out of sysctl.conf).

After logging in running /etc/init.d/nfs start starts NFS with no further difficulty, so it's clearly

a timing problem; does anyone have any idea where I could put a delay to allow NFS to start

first time?

Thanks - Will

----------

## krinn

I have myself use a different solve for the problem, first because i need to check if my server is up or down in order to avoid nfs trying to mount share that have 0 chance to mount because the server is not ready ; bypassing the timing for each nfs mount try that will fails. Second to unconditionally make the service returning always 0 even if some nfs mount fail, because openrc will stops any depending service if one mount fail now (a totally stupid feature for me).

So i have create a mynetmount script that run netmount, and netmount is never run in default, but mynetmount is.

But if you just want fixing netmount, add this to rc.conf and it should do what you want

rc_netmount_need="net"

----------

